
DuckDuckGo searches increase by 50% in a year - crunchiebones
https://yro.slashdot.org/story/18/10/12/0419219/pro-privacy-search-engine-duckduckgo-hits-30-million-daily-searches-up-50-in-a-year
======
mtmail
The Slashdot page links to [https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/11/pro-privacy-
search-engine-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/11/pro-privacy-search-
engine-duckduckgo-hits-30m-daily-searches-up-50-in-a-year/) (discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18194452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18194452))
which more or less is a summary of
[https://duckduckgo.com/traffic](https://duckduckgo.com/traffic) (discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18100243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18100243))

------
ClassyComedy
I think it's a good sign as people get more and more aware of being able to
search privately and duck duck go is a great search engine

